# Mouse tails



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

What's the typical length of mice tails?

I just measured one of my bucks' tails and it's 4 inches long!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure, but I think its a body ratio thing. Kinda like how with ppl your foot is the approx length from between your wrist and the crook of your elbow, and how your arm span is pretty much equivalent to your height.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My chocs are 5inch at least whereas my abys are not even 3inch, varies from mouse to mouse, show mice are a lot longer than hobby mice too as they tend to be a lot larger in body size


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A good tail should be able to be bent over the mouse's back, and reach it's nose, or go further.


----------

